# "EGG-citing Easter Exchange"



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

since the other secret exchanges were such a big hit I decided that I would take on the organizing of the Easter exchange Ive really enjoyed doing them so hopefully this one will be a hit too!!

Please read the rules carefully before you sign up

#1 THe mods & admin are not responsible if someone does not receive a gift you must be willing to take this risk when signing up there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#2 You must have at least 100 posts & be an active member

#3 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#4 the deadline for signing up will be feb.20th all names will be paired & pm'd out by feb 23rd 

#5 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before March 29th to assure delivery by Easter

#6 I am asking that people spend around $10 you may spend more if you so choose homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name address, pets name & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Count me in.
I want to enter Phoebe my pug and Charlie my Chi.
I think you have my details if not let me know and I will send them you again.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I will like to enter Tinkerbell & Elise please. i can post anywhere


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

phoebedog said:


> Count me in.
> I want to enter Phoebe my pug and Charlie my Chi.
> I think you have my details if not let me know and I will send them you again.


Ive still got your info just ned to know where you can ship too.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> I will like to enter Tinkerbell & Elise please. i can post anywhere


OK Ive got you down


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou appleblossom x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Definately count Jake in, I can post to anywhere

Do you still have my address details


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Ive still got your info just ned to know where you can ship too.


Lol sorry I will post anywhere.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

me , well Jasper is in


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont know if you got my PM last night... Let me know, if not ill send it again


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

il just enter bianca this time, as you know brandi one of my pkts is still missing from sv


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We would like to be in also! Pedro and Max are loving all their gifts from the Christmas and Valentines exchange! And I like sending out gifts too!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh Amanda  poor candy. do you know who your SV was? x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haven't heard from dexter's sv as well  i hope she's okay, she hasn't posted anything for about a month now. i wonder if school ate her up lol  hmmm to be in this or not. i think the only way i'll participate is if everyone whose in it is *highly* active...that should be one of the rules not just "active" :albino: lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haah sorry Fifi has only eyes for Dexter  haha lol x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Baby and Perry would like to be in on it, i missed Christmas and valentines so would love to join in on this one  
xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haah sorry Fifi has only eyes for Dexter  haha lol x


hahahaha!!! :dance:


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

We are in!! now to do some gift scouting...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotta figure out some Easter-themed presents!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

and its after crufts, will get to do some serious shopping for gifts


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay! I am excited! I have things in mind already This should be fun!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> oh Amanda  poor candy. do you know who your SV was? x


no!! it was from bianca to her sv, it was friday and im raging


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie would like to exchange easter gifts! yay, we love to go shopping


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I already know what im doing for my SG


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I join in even though I don't have a chi? I'd love to go out and buy something for a chi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw pinkchi thats so cute. maybe someone can u get you sometingg for your little piggies


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh and bunnies! lol couldnt see it before. a real easter bunny lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im in with Lola again!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Definately count Jake in, I can post to anywhere
> 
> Do you still have my address details


ive got you added


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added Amanda & Adrienne

if anyone else is interested please pm me your info..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay. seeing that everyone who is joining are regulars, imma gonna give this another stab...i get the worse i can get outa this is letting another $40 flyby lol  i cant resist these exc hanges....damn u brandi damn u !!! lol  when do we get paired!  u got my info already im sure unless ur inbox was too full and its gone now  will pm u just incase after work  here we go again! i cant wait to shopppppppp, oh easter is much more fun shopping for someone elses pup


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

we'll give it another try too,all 5 again and I'll stick to the states this time around


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jack*Jill*Phoebe can't wait, we are in


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

aawww yay!!!! Aunti Darla & Cousins Jack,Jill & Phoebe are in:hello1:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Wahmom said:


> we'll give it another try too,all 5 again and I'll stick to the states this time around


ive added you


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> okay. seeing that everyone who is joining are regulars, imma gonna give this another stab...i get the worse i can get outa this is letting another $40 flyby lol  i cant resist these exc hanges....damn u brandi damn u !!! lol  when do we get paired!  u got my info already im sure unless ur inbox was too full and its gone now  will pm u just incase after work  here we go again! i cant wait to shopppppppp, oh easter is much more fun shopping for someone elses pup


haha too funny that you cant pass up an exchange lol
Ive added you


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> ive added you


 Thank You,Ma'am!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> haha too funny that you cant pass up an exchange lol
> Ive added you


lol what can i say? i love to give and make people happy...even if i am in debt myself~ LOL...oh boy :daisy: when do easter cards come out! LOL!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> no!! it was from bianca to her sv, it was friday and im raging


 oh ok  stupid post office then. have you called them? x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i agree with pigeonsheep too that the members should be very active, and maybe that will stop the chances of someone not recieving x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol what can i say? i love to give and make people happy...even if i am in debt myself~ LOL...oh boy :daisy: when do easter cards come out! LOL!


lol I work for a greeting card company (Im a merchandiser ) so Ive already put up Easter cards here along with St.Patricks day!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> aw pinkchi thats so cute. maybe someone can u get you sometingg for your little piggies


No piggies here just bunnies & hammies 

I'd love to enter my buns as a 3some. They all live together so share everything anyway.
Or if someone didn't want to bunny shop i'd be happy with some girly chi items to add to my large collection or anything else chi related 

Any excuse to go shopping


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd like to enter in just Lucy this time since she has yet to receive her valentines day package as well. Bam got such amazing valentines gifts last time and i feel bad that Lucy has not. Time for my little girl to get some lovin from the board! I'm in the same boat as pigeon, can't pass these up! my boyfriend/fiance initially thought it was pretty weird to do a gift exchange with people i've never met, but when he picked me up from work one day he had picked up my package and brought it with him because he was so curious to see what bam received for his valentines day present!! haha and he's the one that made the homemade treats for my SV this time, i'm getting him into the chi spirit slowly.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

ahra don't give up on your SV just yet, remember it took a month for the postie to part with Jakes SS.

Now I have to think, what can I get my SB and where from........? Thinking cap is on...


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

you're right deme, i'm totally not giving up on my SV at all, i'm sure she has extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol it will be easy for me to shop , i work at petsmart ! 

did i have to PM someone to let them know i want in?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes kioana, the first page with the first post, gives you all the details about what to do to sign up for the SG exchange


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks i missed that part!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh ahra! lets all have hope :albino: if not...then oh well, this is a risk we take for takin part of these silly exchanges lol, but its fun anyway. if it happens again,,oh i guess we can just buy things for our little ones lmao, no big deal


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am very excited! Bella's first exhange and hopefully many to come! I wish I knew who I had now because I have so many ideas for a girl..I better put my thinking cap on for a little handsome Chiboy though!!! Haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> I am very excited! Bella's first exhange and hopefully many to come! I wish I knew who I had now because I have so many ideas for a girl..I better put my thinking cap on for a little handsome Chiboy though!!! Haha


lol congrats on the first exchange, these things get very addicting...not too great for the wallet LOl! i cant wait till i get that message from brandi "your secret bunny is...." LOL!!!! :coolwink::hello1::daisy:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol congrats on the first exchange, these things get very addicting...not too great for the wallet LOl! i cant wait till i get that message from brandi "your secret bunny is...." LOL!!!! :coolwink::hello1::daisy:


Thanks! I am pumped!!! I love to doggie shop Yea, I am pretty broke with all of my college loans, but I can't resist the temptation of shopping!! Especially for Chihuahuas!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Thanks! I am pumped!!! I love to doggie shop Yea, I am pretty broke with all of my college loans, but I can't resist the temptation of shopping!! Especially for Chihuahuas!!!


hehe anyone who gets bella is lucky! sucha tiny chi is easy to chop for! LOL...oh i meant shop for! :foxes15: :hello1:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> no!! it was from bianca to her sv, it was friday and im raging


Sorry Amanda...you did get Candy's pressie though..it is strange that I can post to Ireland and no problem...then domestic mail goes missing..ugh !!

Thank you for having hubby post that the gift got there--i'd be like you upset that it went missing..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow the easter exchange is really a big hit!! Im shocked at how many have signed up already...24 members 40 pets!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

woo!!! Thats great!! Im super EGG-cited!!! hehe


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Question..What if we want to get clothing for our Secret Bunny?? How do we know what sizes without making it obvious?? Haha..Just curious!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Question..What if we want to get clothing for our Secret Bunny?? How do we know what sizes without making it obvious?? Haha..Just curious!!


lol we did this before for secret santa. someone made a post of sizes and everyone put their chi sizes on there


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol we did this before for secret santa. someone made a post of sizes and everyone put their chi sizes on there


GOod idea..I'll do that right now!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

some people also pm'd me with any questions they had about their person/chi so that works to if your person doesnt answer the post.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Question..What if we want to get clothing for our Secret Bunny?? How do we know what sizes without making it obvious?? Haha..Just curious!!


Just an idea, what about a info sticky just for the gift exchange? Everyone could put their pets name(s),gender,size(s) or measurements,favorite colors,treat preferences,fave type of toys, etc- and being a sticky it wouldn't get lost in the pages. I've seen on some forums where it's a form and each person just copies,fills in their info and then pastes back on to the sticky.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

good idea wahmom. x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> Just an idea, what about a info sticky just for the gift exchange? Everyone could put their pets name(s),gender,size(s) or measurements,favorite colors,treat preferences,fave type of toys, etc- and being a sticky it wouldn't get lost in the pages. I've seen on some forums where it's a form and each person just copies,fills in their info and then pastes back on to the sticky.


Sounds good to me!!! Can anyone do it?! I have no clue how! Haha


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Would this work? Just hit "Quote" fill it in and submit.I think only Mods can make it a sticky tho



Your Chihuahua People username -

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Have you participated in any past CP Gift Exchanges? If so, which one(s) -

If you have participated in past two Gift Exchanges, has your address changed since the last one you participated in? (If you participated in one of the last two Gift Exchanges and have the same address, you do not need to PM appleblossom with your address. ALL OTHER MEMBERS, please PM appleblossom with your name and address for the GE after you sign up) -

Links to Chihuahua People threads with pictures of your Chihuahua or a link to your Chihuahuas Photo Gallery (so your Buddy can see who they are giving to) -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> Would this work? Just hit "Quote" fill it in and submit.I think only Mods can make it a sticky tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I really have no clue about that! You may be right! But I really like your questions! It would make things so much easier! Haha


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL-Thanks but I can't take credit for it,I borrowed the questions from another forum and changed them to fit us
Whatever is decided is fine with me but I'm gonna "cheat" and fill this out with our SB's info and keep them with me-never know what cool things I might run across!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

good idea but no way could I ever keep track of everyones address lol......has a thread been started with sizes & likes & such?
I mised it if it has been started.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> good idea but no way could I ever keep track of everyones address lol......has a thread been started with sizes & likes & such?
> I mised it if it has been started.


BellaLuna started one in Chi Questions. If you like, take that questionnaire that I posted and change it however works best


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo!

I'm in! :hello1:

My 1st exchange how exciting!

I've entered my 3 bunnies


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

:hello1:Jack & Jill & Phoebe keep running around the house saying PRESENTS, PRESENTS PRESENT, WE ARE GOING TO GET PRESENTS!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

seems no one else is interested in joining... would you guys like me to up the deadline & start pairing people up so you have more time to shop?


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> seems no one else is interested in joining... would you guys like me to up the deadline & start pairing people up so you have more time to shop?


WORKS FOR US!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

hdynad said:


> WORKS FOR US!


lol ok ............works for me too...easter sign up is over will start pairing people up today...

can everyone please fill out the easter info thread


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

woohoo shopping time soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brandi, did you change the deadline for sign up? If it isn't to late, we are in with Lexie, Chance, Gia & Jade. US partner if possible. I mailed out something International way before Christmas and it never reached it's destintaion. I would feel awful if my SB didn't receive their gift.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I went back a page and see where you mention changing the deadline. Well anyway, we are in if it isn't to late.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

T- maybe try PM'ing her? We wantcha in!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She better get me in, or I'll PM her all day and night. :wink:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

LMAO youre funny T!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im sure she will let you join T. your a regular and active member and youve took part before


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol dont worry T your in!! Id never leave you out....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> lol ok ............works for me too...easter sign up is over will start pairing people up today...
> 
> can everyone please fill out the easter info thread


pair pair pairrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL :foxes15: cant wait to see who i get!!! cant wait go shopping cant wait cant wait cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! i wantnownownownow lmao :daisy:


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, no... is it too late to sign up. I just noticed that the deadline was changed. It's ok if it is. I will just wait till the next exchange.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> lol dont worry T your in!! Id never leave you out....


Thank you!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

woo Ts in  

i cant wait neither!! i wanna know now  x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't wait either!!!!!!!:blob5::blob7::blob:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

So I went shopping for Bella last night and I was SOO tempted on buying some little outfits, but I figured I should wait..Haha, the anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I wanna know nooooow!
I already went shopping today and bought some goodies but had to stop myself before I got too carried away since I didn't know what flavor/s i'd actually be buying for lol 

Getting sooo excited about this now  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

patiently waiting...patiently waiting. *twiddling my thumbs*...pace pace pace stomp stomp!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol. i cant wait either!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol sorry for the delay guys I had to rework some people so I will have the pm's out by thursday at the latest..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> lol sorry for the delay guys I had to rework some people so I will have the pm's out by thursday at the latest..


:nshocked1::banghead::crybaby::foxes251::sad5: :blob:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

is it too late to join..... I didn't realize I had over 100 posts and could join!!! if it is too late I will wait till Christmas *sigh* but that would give me time to shop shop shop 

**UPDATE* woo-hoo....... I'm in!!! my first exchange..... time to shop!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we're in


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

msmadison said:


> we're in


Ive added you emily!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

everyone is paired up.... Ive started sending out pm's if you havent received yours yet it will be on its way soon...


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

So exciting!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Woo Hoo! And now for some shopping!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Where's mine, where's mine? :lol:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

havnt got mine yet  im so impatient 
xxx


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Arghh i dont believe it lol
I missed santas and valentines now this one.. there is only so many times i can say 'always next year' loool x
Hope you all get fun gifts x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am stepping aside for this one, but I can't wait to see the fun suprise packages that everyone gets.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i havnt got mine yet  x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Still waiting very impatiently for mine to! Itching to finish my shopping off


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1::albino::toothy4::rabbit::foxes_207:

WooHoo!!! I got mine.....I got mine!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I want mine!! LOL


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Still waiting for mine lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

has the information been sent? I never got mine


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

jan896 said:


> has the information been sent? I never got mine


I have yet to get mine as well. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I've gotten 4 of mine,still waiting for the last one. I think that Brandi had to redo the list to work in additions


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got my 4 and I'm done shopping. :lol: Now I'm itching to get them mailed out.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

TLI said:


> I got my 4 and I'm done shopping. :lol: Now I'm itching to get them mailed out.


ok smarty-pants, I've got ALMOST all of mine done!:coolwink:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I have both of mine!! Been busy away making special hand crafted gifts, then off to the store to get the rest


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> ok smarty-pants, I've got ALMOST all of mine done!:coolwink:


LMBO!!!! :lol: :lol:   

This is a teaser for my SB. One was a girl, one a boy. The boy doesn't wear clothes, so I got him a fancy food and water dish instead of the Snuggie.  I'm gonna get a couple of pigs ears to throw in too.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

awwww that is lovely, who ever gets all of that are very lucky pups. i didnt know they did snuggies for dogs  cute 
xxx


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> I have both of mine!! Been busy away making special hand crafted gifts, then off to the store to get the rest





TLI said:


> LMBO!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is a teaser for my SB. One was a girl, one a boy. The boy doesn't wear clothes, so I got him a fancy food and water dish instead of the Snuggie.  I'm gonna get a couple of pigs ears to throw in too.
> 
> Lord- I gotta get busy!!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay, I got mine. Let the shopping begin!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lou_lou said:


> awwww that is lovely, who ever gets all of that are very lucky pups. i didnt know they did snuggies for dogs  cute
> xxx


yes i got one for my sister fo her birthday and got a human matching suggie lol

I've already bought my gifts just have to get the treats and i think one more gift and i'll be done . it helps that i work at petsmart lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie got her secret bunny, Tootsie is still waiting for hers. so, cant shop yet but been looking alot


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am having loads of problems with clothing for mine..it's amazing to see how the same sizes vary with different brands!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> I am having loads of problems with clothing for mine..it's amazing to see how the same sizes vary with different brands!!


 Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a standard size guide for pets (or humans!) What I do is carry my gangs measurements around with me...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Applebloosom who's my SB I haven't heard anything :-( and i need to get shopping but can't till I know if I am shopping for a girl or boy Chi.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i havnt got mine yet too


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Deme said:


> Applebloosom who's my SB I haven't heard anything :-( and i need to get shopping but can't till I know if I am shopping for a girl or boy Chi.



I do a search here for the Chi name or login name to find 'tidbits' that might help me buy wisely... I also didn't have listed a boy or girl but by doing the search I found "ITS A BOY!"


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i recieved mine today. yay! x


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

*HOPPY EASTER TO MY SB's!!*

Ok! it's Official! Everything is on it's way as of today..both lil bunnies are in for some nice lil suprises!!:flower::bunny::bunny::flower:


----------

